
Enabling Decentralized Private Computation - petethomas
https://eprint.iacr.org/2018/962
======
ddtaylor
Also check out OpenMined.org if this kind of thing interests you.

------
gibsons77
Is this a competitor to something like Enigma?

~~~
dlubarov
There's Enigma "v1" (SGX only) and "v2" (SGX + MPC). My understanding is that
in both schemes, all code will be public, although inputs and outputs can be
private. So e.g. if a company wrote a multisig contract, the multisig
parameters could hint at the identity of the company. Zexe seems better in
that sense, since the code is private.

On the other hand, Enigma v2 could enable certain use cases that ZKPs don't.
E.g. MPC protocols can solve the classic Millionaires' Problem, while ZKPs
don't help there.

Most of the authors are affiliated with Zcash, so they're probably thinking
about adding this as a feature of Zcash rather than a new system.

